# Engine ID help (Help a brother out)



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

OK I posted in the general discussion about being let down about the motor I have (no responses so far??). I was thinking my Custom-S came with a late model 200 hp 350 (ZP code) ... I continued to check because I didn't want to believe the guy I bought this from completely blew smoke up my .....

So anyway, it is a 2 freeze plug engine, so it couldn't be a late model, and I decided to take a picture of the engine code hoping I'd be better able to read it... see below.










Looks like 27P to me, making it a 1964 303hp 389. Can anyone confirm this? I can't see around the HUGE HEI distributor cap and would prefer not to remove it until I tear her completely apart. If additional information is needed is there anyplace else I can look other than the distributor pad?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I agree that you have a 64 389, Check the casting numbers on the heads and see if they are also from 64, (9773345 or 9773845)


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like a 27P to me also.....


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

05GTO said:


> I agree that you have a 64 389, Check the casting numbers on the heads and see if they are also from 64, (9773345 or 9773845)





Eric Animal said:


> Looks like a 27P to me also.....


So just to confirm, the is no other block with that code other than a 64 389, right? And somebody wanted a streetable engine, it's got 6X heads. Not the matching 64 heads. I am assuming since I was told this was a 400 that it's been bored 60 over and has a 400 crank. Now I just have to figure out what I want to do with it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Wait for Randy to reply...He's a good "numbers man"!


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

I am gonna go ahead and assume since 50 some people have checked this thread out and few have replied that I am indeed correct and no one has anything to add. I will know for sure soon enough anyway. I am hoping to start taking her apart this weekend and hopefully have the motor pulled next weekend. 

I would love any other input on this as I am not real familiar with the 389's. If anyone has build ideas, or ideas in general about what can be done with her I am interested. I may just keep this engine. I may still look for a 4-speed and matched engine. Haven't decided yet. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a 389. 400 or not it is a good running engine with good power. The question is going to be has it had any machine work. Also need some numbers on the 6x heads there are 3 types and are stamped on a boss toward the ends. It will read 4,6,or 8. That will help on the cc of the head. 
The trouble with being told it was a 400 is that the PO might have been told that when he got it, and he is just passing it on. People that are in the know of pontiac engines will laugh at guys who say it has a pontiac big block in it or any other non purist slang. I got a free 66 lemans and the guy told me it had a 74 350 in it. That is what the guy at the junk yard told him the motor was. He put it in and drove it for years. I get it and find out it is a 70 455H.O. 64 head engine that had never been touched.

If you press and hold control on the keyboard why using you mouse scroll you can zoom in and out on to make this pic bigger. It show this being a 6x #4 head on the secondary stamp


----------

